# Io non sono in ansia



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

* IO NON SONO IN ANSIA*









Così *Francesco Cossiga* in una intervista pubblicata sul Resto del Carlino il 23 ottobre 2008:« Per fermare gli studenti universitari che protestano, Maroni dovrebbe fare *quello che feci io* quando ero Ministro dell'Interno. Ossia lasciarli fare. Ritirare le forze di poliiza dalle strade e dalle unversità  Infiltrare il movimento con agenti provocatori pronti a tutto e lasciare che per una decina di giorni i manifestanti devastino i negozi, diano fuoco alle macchine e mettano a ferro e fuoco le città. Dopodichè, forti del consenso popolare, il suono delle sirene delle ambulanze dovrà sovrastare quello delle auto di polizia e carabinieri. Nel senso che le forze dell'ordine non dovrebbero avere pietà e mandarli tutti all'ospedale. Non arrestarli, che tanto i magistrati li rimetterebbero subito in libertà, ma *picchiarli*, e *picchiare anche quei docenti* che li fomentano. Soprattutto i docenti. »


Detto fatto, il 29 ottobre 2008 Maroni lo accontenta subito, e infiltra di agenti provocatori la manifestazione della scuola a Roma. Quello che successe, lo descrisse bene Curzio Maltese, in una concitata telefonata a Repubblica.

*Curzio Maltese in diretta a Repubblica. Roma - 29/10/2008

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqVr1l9fOdA


Il 18 luglio 2008, così invece Francesco Cossiga sull'arresto di Ottaviano del Turco per corruzione (poi passato giustamente nelle file del PDL):

« Anche se avesse davvero rubato la mia stima per Del Turco rimarrebbe immutata perchè tra sardi il legame è eterno. Sarebbe bello se si uccidesse in carcere, così affretterebbe il processo di riforma della magistratura. »

 Forse tra piduisti queste sono esternazioni comuni, ma sapreste dirmi cosa c'è di *emerito *in un Presidente della Repubblica così?

http://www.byoblu.com/post/2010/08/10/IO-NON-SONO-IN-ANSIA.aspx​​ 
E nemmono IO :dorme:.​


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Non sono in ansia ma mi dispiace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Io speravo in un memoriale.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

"Il memoriale"? ... non e' da escuderlo  a lui e' sempre piaciuto far parlare di se  forse da morto anche di piu'  .


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Agosto 2010)

Ha due figli: o i memoriale lo caccian fuori subito o i figli rischiano di esser cacciati/fatti fuori per reperirlo....
Non trovo corretto svelare tanti segreti da morto...troppo comodo!


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io speravo in un memoriale.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ha due figli: o i memoriale lo caccian fuori subito o *i figli rischiano di esser cacciati/fatti fuori per reperirlo*....
> Non trovo corretto svelare tanti segreti da morto...troppo comodo!



Ma no :ira: sara' messo a disposizione al miglior "offerente" :cooldue:.


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

già un uomo che annulla un matrimonio dal quale sono nati dei figli disconoscendoli, in pratica...è di una categoria a parte.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> già un uomo che annulla un matrimonio dal quale sono nati dei figli disconoscendoli, in pratica...è di una categoria a parte.


... questa mi e' nuova  gran bell'elemento  .


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... questa mi e' nuova  gran bell'elemento  .


 pensa chi glielo ha annullato


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

minerva ha detto:


> pensa chi glielo ha annullato


chi?


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> chi?


 la sacra rota no?
poco sacra ma molto rota:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

*Che schifo*

*POLITICA E FAMIGLIA / La rivelazione nel libro di Vespa. I due iniziarono a frequentarsi da ragazzi, lei è originaria di Sassari*

*Cossiga, matrimonio annullato dalla Sacra Rota*


*Nel ' 98 il divorzio, poi sette anni di istruttoria e la decisione. Dalle nozze sono nati due figli*


 ROMA - La riservatezza di Francesco Cossiga sulla sua famiglia è leggendaria e degna della «sarditas» da lui spesso esibita. Ma Bruno Vespa è riuscito a bucarla rivelando - nel libro L' Amore e il potere. Da Rachele a Veronica, un secolo di storia d' Italia, in uscita a fine ottobre per i tipi di Rai-Eri Mondadori - che la Sacra Rota ha annullato il matrimonio celebrato nel 1960 tra Francesco Cossiga e Giuseppa Sigurani. Il senatore a vita e la moglie si erano divisi nel 1993 e avevano ottenuto il divorzio cinque anni più tardi, a conclusione di una storia di coppia trascorsa per gran parte come separati in casa. «Se non ci fosse stata la politica, se cioè Cossiga non avesse avuto incarichi pubblici questa situazione si sarebbe risolta assai prima», dice un intimo della famiglia che ricorda come i successi di lui non siano stati salutati con entusiasmo da lei. La sua asprezza di carattere era tale, ricorda chi conosce bene entrambi, che il giorno in cui Cossiga venne eletto presidente della Repubblica, tornando a casa trovò tutte le luci spente come segno di totale indifferenza se non di irritazione verso quella nomina. *Ora si apprende che, dopo sette anni di istruttoria presso una commissione istituita da Giovanni Paolo II*,* il tribunale religioso ha deciso con l' avallo di Benedetto XVI, di dichiarare nulla l' unione tra i due.* Dal matrimonio sono nati due figli. La maggiore è Anna Maria, 46 anni, archeologa, una lunga permanenza all' estero, divisa tra Londra e New York. Il secondogenito si chiama Giuseppe, 44 anni, ingegnere aeronautico, calca anche lui la scena politica - è deputato di Forza Italia alla seconda legislatura - dopo avere lavorato in Francia presso l' Aerospatiale di Tolosa e, come il padre grande esperto di cose militari, segue con attenzione tutto ciò che a che fare con il mondo delle forze armate. Delle vicende personali del senatore a vita finora si era saputo pochissimo. Lo stesso Cossiga aveva parlato dei figli, ma rarissimi erano stati gli accenni alla moglie della quale si conosceva soltanto il nome, ma che lui chiamava «Geppa». «Bionda con gli occhi azzurri, bellissima, altera di grande e forte carattere, molto colta», è la descrizione che ne fa Vespa. Tutte caratteristiche che suscitano l' interesse di Cossiga, il quale, si sa, è molto sensibile al fascino femminile. I due prendono a frequentarsi poco più che ragazzi. La signora appartiene a una delle famiglie più in vista di Sassari, originaria del Goceano, una zona di mezza montagna bagnata dal fiume Tirso e nota sin dai tempi dei romani. Il padre di lei, descritto come una persona dal tratto autoritario, vede di buon occhio quel giovane professore universitario, destinato poi a una fulgida carriera accademica e politica. I genitori di «Geppa» erano dei possidenti ma i figli, compresa lei, scelgono un' altra strada e diventano tutti farmacisti. Insomma, una donna di temperamento che evita le luci della ribalta, scegliendo accuratamente di non abitare al Quirinale quando il marito è presidente della Repubblica. «Salvo che per i figli la loro vita matrimoniale non fu felice - rivela ancora Vespa - ma come disse un' altissima autorità ecclesiastica essa fu vissuta in silenzio con uno stile di grande compostezza umana e cristiana». *** IL TRIBUNALE La Sacra Rota, oggi «Tribunale della Rota Romana», è sede di appello dei tribunali ecclesiastici (Codice di diritto canonico, Can. 1444 ). Si occupa soprattutto delle cause di nullità matrimoniale. Come nel caso di Francesco Cossiga e Giuseppa Sigurani (nella foto sopra in un' immagine degli anni Sessanta, e a destra, a Roma il 5 luglio 1985)
  Fuccaro Lorenzo

*Pagina 14*
(16 ottobre 2007) - Corriere della Sera

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...io_annullato_dalla_Sacra_co_9_071016055.shtml


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

*Aggiornamento*

*Cossiga, terzo giorno di ricovero
Le sue condizioni restano gravi*

*L'ex presidente della Repubblicaha trascorso una notte tranquilla, il quadro clinico è stazionario ma permane un quadro clinico critico. Intubato e sedato da lunedi al Gemelli, quando si è aggravata l'insufficienza cardiorespiratoria*






                             Francesco Cossiga                         

*ROMA *- Dopo una notte "tranquilla", inizia il terzo giorno di ricovero per l'ex presidente della Repubblica Francesco Cossiga 1, da lunedi scorso nel reparto di rianimazione del Policlinico Gemelli di Roma a causa di una grave insufficienza cardiorespiratoria. L'equipe medica che lo segue riferisce che la notte di Cossiga è trascorsa "tranquilla" e le condizioni del paziente restano "stazionarie", in un quadro di forte criticità. Il secondo bollettino medico ufficiale dovrebbe essere diramato nella tarda mattinata di oggi.

Durante la notte, è rimasto al fianco dell'ex presidente suo nipote Piero Testoni, deputato Pdl. Dopo una lunga giornata di apprensione, i figli Giuseppe e Annamaria e la nipote Alessandra hanno invece lasciato il policlinico per qualche ora di riposo. Dai loro volti si intuiva che la tensione si era allentata. Tra le personalità che ieri hanno fatto visita all'ex capo dello Stato, il Sottosegretario alla presidenza del consiglio Gianni Letta 2.

Il quadro clinico sulla situazione del senatore a vita rimane, dunque, al momento invariato rispetto all'improvviso aggravarsi dell'insufficienza respiratoria nel tardo pomeriggio di lunedi scorso, con Cossiga già arrivato al Gemelli, dove si era presentato intorno    alle 13, per i primi sintomi del malessere. Da allora Cossiga è intubato e sedato, in condizioni "critiche ma stazionarie". 


                                     (11 agosto 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2...a_condizioni_stazionarie-6213789/?ref=HREC1-4


Resiste, resiste :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

1 RUBINO :carneval: per il ghigno :mrgreen: "11/8/2010 12:27"


Pensa a quanti ne ha fatto morire Lui senza muovere un dito anzi, e mi fermo che brutta cosa avere memoria corta


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1 RUBINO :carneval: per il ghigno :mrgreen: "11/8/2010 12:27"
> 
> 
> Pensa a quanti ne ha fatto morire Lui senza muovere un dito anzi, e mi fermo che brutta cosa avere memoria corta


Vero.
Che buffonate con il piccone.
Un po' di rispetto per i minatori.
Un uomo molto persuasivo però.

L'unico presidente che mi sia piaciuto fu Pertini.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Che buffonate con il piccone.
> Un po' di rispetto per i minatori.
> Un uomo molto persuasivo però.
> ...




*GRANDE!!!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdYxpotwfd8​


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Resiste, resiste :mrgreen:


La bontà d'animo della saggezza.
Ma non era disgustoso augurare cose brutte alle persone??


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La bontà d'animo della saggezza.
> Ma non era disgustoso augurare cose brutte alle persone??


Ma io mica glielo augurato, e' la natura che fa il suo corso ... a 82anni bisogna tenersi pronti per qualsiasi sorpresa, e, sarebbe anche giusto pulirsi la coscienza  ... detesto il falso buonisismo, dovendo scegliere preferisco i cattivi, almeno Loro sono sinceri.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> già un uomo che annulla un matrimonio dal quale sono nati dei figli disconoscendoli, in pratica...è di una categoria a parte.


Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> già un uomo che annulla un matrimonio dal quale sono nati dei figli disconoscendoli, in pratica...è di una categoria a parte.




ecco. mi mancava.


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

disconoscere *un figlio *attraverso l'annullmento di un matrimonio...

non ce la faccio..no...
il cattolico ...il cristiano poi..


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io mica glielo augurato, e' la natura che fa il suo corso ... a 82anni bisogna tenersi pronti per qualsiasi sorpresa, e, sarebbe anche giusto pulirsi la coscienza  ... detesto il falso buonisismo, dovendo scegliere preferisco i cattivi, almeno Loro sono sinceri.


*
A: "11/08/2010 15:23" con commento: **Fai schifo." 


*... posso dire solo anche tu! :up:


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

ogni salmo finisce col gloria.

no. con due. 

un rubino perchè dicono io sia_ falsa._


se mi si fosse motivato il motivo sarebbe stato occasione di riflession. la firma non era importante., ma siccome  questo strumento nelle sue intenzioni potrebbe essere valido, ma nell'uso si rivela una strunsata ..rispondo con un :  _e sti ghezzi_

_e pigia._


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

ma se si va a votare checcevotiamo dico io .
dico.

a me prudono le mani per appoggiare fini.
non foss'altro per dare uno schiaffo a quelli di sinistra che non sanno altro che dire stronzate e piripi' e piripa..e si fanno la guerra tra loro.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se si va a votare checcevotiamo dico io .
> dico.
> 
> a me prudono le mani per appoggiare fini.
> non foss'altro per dare uno schiaffo a quelli di sinistra che non sanno altro che dire stronzate e piripi' e piripa..e si fanno la guerra tra loro.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: hai sbagliato 3d ... qui non si vota, sara' la divina provvidenza ad operare :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: che maccarona che sei!


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: hai sbagliato 3d ... qui non si vota, sara' la divina provvidenza ad operare :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: che maccarona che sei!



ma lo so , animala!

parlavate di quelle robe e penzavo alle votazioni.


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo so , animala!
> 
> parlavate di quelle robe e penzavo alle votazioni.




MA :loso:   :mexican: :mrgreen: :carneval:


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MA :loso:   :mexican: :mrgreen: :carneval:


e allora a chi dai il voto, a bersani che mi fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.? nei contenuti poi ...è il baratro.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se si va a votare checcevotiamo dico io .
> dico.
> 
> a me prudono le mani per appoggiare fini.
> non foss'altro per dare uno schiaffo a quelli di sinistra che non sanno altro che dire stronzate e piripi' e piripa..e si fanno la guerra tra loro.


Basta sto giro scendo io in campo con il mio partito:
PDL

Partito Dei Libertini.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora a chi dai il voto, a bersani che mi fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.? nei contenuti poi ...è il baratro.


Sono 25anni che non voto, figurati se ci vado ora, con tutta sta merda che c'e' in giro ... ce ne fosse UNO che mi garba  solo uno.


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta sto giro scendo io in campo con il mio partito:
> PDL
> 
> Partito Dei Libertini.


Pinceton, la situazione e' tristemente seria


----------



## Micia (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta sto giro scendo io in campo con il mio partito:
> PDL
> 
> Partito Dei Libertini.


è gia stato istituito.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*Aggiornamento*

*Cossiga, peggioramento "drastico"
"Quadro clinico di estrema gravità"*

*Il nuovo bollettino medico, pubblicato poco dopo mezzogiorno. E intanto amici e collaboratori del presidente emerito sono tornati al Gemelli, davanti al centro di rianimazione*
_di CARLO PICOZZA_





                            Il presidente Napolitano, all'uscita del Gemelli, dove aveva fatto visita a Cossiga                         


*ROMA *- Improvviso peggioramento, questa notte, delle condizioni dell'ex presidente della Repubblica, Francesco Cossiga, ricoverato dal 9 agosto al Policlinico Gemelli di Roma, presso il centro rianimazione. Il bollettino diffuso dai medici poco dopo mezzogiorno parla di "un quadro clinico di estrema gravità", in seguito a "un repentino e drastico peggioramento delle condizioni circolatorie che ha necessitato la ripresa di tutti i supporti vitali". All'origine sembra esserci la diffusione dalla sepsi, la grave infezione che, attaccando i polmoni, aveva causato insufficienza cardiorespiratoria e aveva portato Cossiga, per via di una 'fame d'aria', a ricorrere alle cure dei sanitari. 

Il quadro clinico nei giorni scorsi sembrava al contrario in graduale miglioramento: i medici avevano infatti accertato che l'ex Capo dello Stato riusciva a respirare da solo, dopo che erano stati ridotti i farmaci che lo tenevano sedato. In altre parole lo avevano staccato dalla macchina della ventilazione invasiva, verificando una lenta ma graduale ripresa della funzione del respiro. 

Così il piazzale antistante il pronto soccorso del Gemelli, a una trentina di metri dalla porta rossa che divide il mondo dal reparto di rianimazione, si è ripopolato degli amici del presidente emerito. Ci sono tutti o quasi: dagli uomini della sua scorta ai suoi più stretti collaboratori come Paolo Naccarato, già sottosegretario alla presidenza del Consiglio con il governo Prodi ("Il vecchio leone tornerà a ruggire",   aveva detto qualche ora prima di ferragosto), c'è Enzo Carra. Sta rientrando a Roma anche don Claudio Papa, rettore della Chiesa di San Carlo al Corso che Cossiga frequenta da 50 anni, e che era partito tranquillo per passare il ferragosto con la famiglia, convinto che l'amico si sarebbe ripreso rapidamente.

E naturalmente ci sono anche i figli di Cossiga, Anna Maria e Giuseppe (sottosegretario alla Difesa), che sono stati convocati nella direzione sanitaria subito prima che venisse diramato l'ottavo bollettino medico. "Anna Maria sta reagendo con grande dignità, da figlia forte, come avrebbe voluto suo padre", dice il pittore Mariano Romano, compagno della figlia dell'ex Capo dello Stato.

                                     (17 agosto 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2...peggiorano_le_condizioni-6329215/?ref=HRER1-1


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*E' morto Francesco Cossiga*

*Aveva compiuto 82 anni il 26 luglio*

             17 agosto, 13:36

ROMA - E' morto Francesco Cossiga. Aveva compiuto 82 anni il 26 luglio. Il presidente emerito della Repubblica era ricoverato da lunedi' della scorsa settimana al policlinico Gemelli


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/08/17/visualizza_new.html_1881677706.html​


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

visto i toni del tred alcuni saranno contenti.
A me spiace molto. 
Come persona mi piaceva molto


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

No, contenta no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Si può essere contenti della morte di un tiranno nel pieno esercizio delle sue funzioni o di qualcuno che ci ha fatto qualcosa personalmente, forse.
L'indifferenza è già una "brutta" cosa.
Speravo nelle lettere, ma da quel che è stato comunicato sono solo comunicazioni egocentriche.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E' morto Francesco Cossiga*
> 
> *Aveva compiuto 82 anni il 26 luglio*
> 
> ...



E' morta una persona anziana. I familiari e gli amici lo piangeranno, e mi spiace per il loro dolore.
Ma è morta una persona anziana, non riesco a dire che sento tristezza, a prescindere dal personaggio.

Oddio, morisse la Montalcini mi sentirei peggio, ma anche in quel caso non mi sentirei in diritto di essere triste in prima persona.

Quando muore una persona giovane, quella è una tragedia per la quale mi sento davvero triste.

Sembrerò insensibile, ma ho vissuto la morte di una persona giovane, e quando muore un anziano "importante" e sono tutti lì a piangere la cosa mi turba.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Non ha lasciato niente. E dubito che Andreoatti pure lascerà qualcosa di scritto.
Certe verità, intuite, ma non confermate, non le avremo mai....
I giornalisti delle grandi inchieste, pure, sono sottoterra.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' morta una persona anziana. I familiari e gli amici lo piangeranno, e mi spiace per il loro dolore.
> Ma è morta una persona anziana, non riesco a dire che sento tristezza, a prescindere dal personaggio.
> 
> Oddio, morisse la Montalcini mi sentirei peggio, ma anche in quel caso non mi sentirei in diritto di essere triste in prima persona.
> ...


Nessuno ha parlato della morte di Cossiga come di una tragedia..chiaro che non "ha mandato sprecata la culla", ma è un uomo che ha fatto la storia del Paese...a me personalmente non piaceva, lo ritengo assolutamente responsabile di eventi molto molto gravi, merita comunque esequie, che saranno appunto, come da lui voluto, private.
Il fatto che abbia espressamente rifiutato funerali di stato, neanche i figli lo sapevano, sta a significare che forse del rimorso lo aveva...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato della morte di Cossiga come di una tragedia..chiaro che non "ha mandato sprecata la culla", ma è un uomo che ha fatto la storia del Paese...a me personalmente non piaceva, lo ritengo assolutamente responsabile di eventi molto molto gravi, merita comunque esequie, che saranno appunto, come da lui voluto, private.
> Il fatto che abbia espressamente rifiutato funerali di stato, neanche i figli lo sapevano, sta a significare che forse del rimorso lo aveva...



Ho preso l'occasione dell'argomento e ho parlato in generale... in realtà avevo più in mente la morte di Mike Bongiorno.

Che significa  "mandar sprecata la culla"? Non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ho preso l'occasione dell'argomento e ho parlato in generale... in realtà avevo più in mente la morte di Mike Bongiorno.
> 
> Che significa "mandar sprecata la culla"? Non l'ho mai sentito.


Con tutto il rispetto...ha vissuto una vita sufficientemente lunga ed intensa. Se ne va, si spera per lui, in pace.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto...*ha vissuto una vita sufficientemente lunga ed intensa*. Se ne va, si spera per lui, in pace.


 E come dice Scalfari, sicuramente dolorosa. Meglio di tanti cosiddetti statisti di oggi, comunque.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

*infatti*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E come dice Scalfari, sicuramente dolorosa. Meglio di tanti cosiddetti statisti di oggi, comunque.


 
MM. nemmeno il paragone piu' lontano.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> MM. nemmeno il paragone piu' lontano.


 Si infatti... anche i peggiori di allora furono meglio di quelli di oggi. C'era quantomeno un minimo di senso dello stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si infatti... anche i peggiori di allora furono meglio di quelli di oggi. C'era quantomeno un minimo di senso dello stato.


 E' tristemente vero... :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E' morta una persona anziana. I familiari e gli amici lo piangeranno, e mi spiace per il loro dolore.
> Ma è morta una persona anziana, non riesco a dire che sento tristezza, a prescindere dal personaggio.
> 
> Oddio, morisse la Montalcini mi sentirei peggio, ma anche in quel caso non mi sentirei in diritto di essere triste in prima persona.
> ...



:up:


*Un esempio:*



*Bambino trovato morto in un lago 
Ancora sconosciuta la dinamica
*

*La scomparsa in un invaso artificiale dell'Enel a Rocchetta al Volturno, in provincia di Isernia. Il piccolo ha 11 anni ed è di nazionalità marocchina. I carabinieri hanno avviato un'indagine*






                             Un'immagine di Rocchetta al Volturno                         

*ISERNIA *- Il corpo senza vita di un undicenne marocchino è stato trovato dai vigili del fuoco di Isernia nel lago artificiale di Rocchetta al Volturno, in provincia di Isernia. E' stato riconosciuto dai suoi genitori, una coppia di ambulanti domiciliata a Fornelli, in provincia del capoluogo molisano. 

Si attende ora l'arrivo del magistrato per il nulla osta e il trasferimento all'obitorio dell'ospedale Veneziale. Il bambino era arrivato a Rocchetta questa mattina, con i suoi genitori, per il mercato settimanale. Poco dopo le 13, quando ha iniziato a smontare la bancarella per rientrare a casa, il padre si è accorto dell'assenza del ragazzo. Con la moglie ha iniziato a cercarlo in ogni angolo del paese chiedendo aiuto a tutti.

Anche il sindaco di Rocchetta ha partecipato alle ricerche, terminate all'invaso dell'Enel che si trova a ridosso della piazza principale. Un uomo del posto ha notato il corpo del piccolo nell'acqua. I sanitari del 118 non hanno potuto far altro constare il decesso. Nessuno ha visto come sono andate le cose. Il laghetto è circondato da una recinzione alta più di due metri. I carabinieri della Compagnia di Venafro (Isernia) hanno aperto un'indagine per accertare la dinamica della tragedia.                                                           
                                     (16 agosto 2010)


http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/08/16/news/bambino_scomparso_in_un_lago_in_molise-6320451/
​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> *Un esempio:*
> ​


Ecco un tipico esempio che trovo di cattivo gusto. Siamo nell'era del Internet ma non su Google.

Quando leggo le sciagure sui giornali, in grande il titolo, attorno i casi simili. Ma perché dobbiamo conoscere i casi simili? Non fa già abbastanza male leggere un solo articolo di questo genere?

O dobbiamo appiattirci per forza e percepire il male nella più totale indifferenza?

Perché se fosse un articolo bello e interessante, puoi essere certo che mancano altri riferimenti, sia perché "non interessa", sia perché non ci sono. Grazie all'indole fatalistica ...


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ecco un tipico esempio che trovo di cattivo gusto. Siamo nell'era del Internet ma non su Google.
> 
> Quando leggo le sciagure sui giornali, in grande il titolo, attorno i casi simili. Ma perché dobbiamo conoscere i casi simili? Non fa già abbastanza male leggere un solo articolo di questo genere?
> 
> ...



Urz, l'esempio era per far capire la differenza fra una morte accidentale di una giovane vita (11anni)  e, quella di un uomo di 82anni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Urz, l'esempio era per far capire la differenza fra una morte accidentale di una giovane vita (11anni)  e, quella di un uomo di 82anni.


L'ho capito, ma non era necessario paragonare un 11enne con l'82enne - bastava e avanzava il confronto virtuale


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

*Comunque ...*

Trovo molto interessante l'articolo di paolodegregorio giovedì 19 agosto 2010:



*Caro Slvio, tuo Cossiga*







Come al solito, quando crepa uno che è stato nelle segrete stanze del potere, si dà la stura alla più ovvia e scontata retorica, particolarmente oscena se la si dedica a un personaggio come *Kossiga*, che si vuole ricordare per la sua “appassionata vita di militante politico cattolico umile servitore dello Stato e del popolo, presidente emerito della nostra Repubblica, picconatore coraggioso del malcostume italico”.
  Questo recita il coro, a reti ed edicole unificate, di tutti coloro che non vogliono fare i conti con la verità dei fatti, e tengono i sudditi all’oscuro, e i giovani ignoranti, soprattutto quelli che non hanno vissuto all’epoca in cui “Kossiga Boia” si leggeva sui muri delle città.

  Il servitore del popolo Kossiga nasce a Sassari in una di quelle famiglie che “contano”. Lo troviamo subito, borghese di razza, laureato in giurisprudenza, iscritto alla *Democrazia Cristiana*, a rappresentare gli interessi del “popolo”, barzelletta che non fa ridere, che ha ripetuto fino alla fine della sua vita e che ha rumorosamente ed ostentatamente confermato nelle sue letterine testamentali alle “più alte cariche dello Stato”.
  Perché non ricordare che il partito in cui ha militato era, a volte, contiguo alla mafia, alleato organicamente con il Vaticano che è stato decisivo per mantenerlo 40 anni al potere, complice dei disegni anticomunisti suggeriti dagli americani e lui, Kossiga, il buon cattolico, da Ministro degli Interni ordina alla polizia di sparare e *Giorgiana* *Masi* resta uccisa durante una manifestazione che più pacifica non poteva essere.
  E’ lui insieme ai capi della DC che, cinicamente, decide la morte di Moro non aprendo trattative con le BR poiché Moro faceva comodo più da martire, mentre da vivo si era messo contro il partito e voleva un governo con dentro i comunisti.
  E poi “Gladio”, la massoneria, i servizi segreti, e il suo insopportabile linguaggio oscuro, allusivo, da provocatore, con quel sorriso mellifluo, certo della impunità. 
  E’ stato Ministro degli Interni, segretario della DC, Presidente del Consiglio, Presidente della Repubblica, senatore a vita. Berlusconi a suo confronto appare uno scolaretto appena un po’ troppo vivace.
  Un personaggio ossessionato dal potere, con una immensa superbia ed autostima mascherata da una finta, fintissima umiltà, cattolico capace ordinare di sparare, con il solo scopo di far restare il potere politico nelle mani delle élites dominanti e del Vaticano.
  E alla fine, se vogliamo vedere le cose nella loro essenza, egli ha dedicato tutta la vita alla politica che, come risultato, ha avuto lo scioglimento per indegnità del suo partito, e il travaso dei democristiani nel “popolo della libertà”, dove gli scarti della prima Repubblica sono stati accolti a braccia aperte da un altro “servitore del popolo”, Silvio Berlusconi.

*Kossiga è stato la massima espressione della doppiezza italica, di un cattolicesimo finto, di servilismo verso gli USA*, di una politica fatta di trame sotterranee di cui il “popolo” non doveva sapere nulla, Caposcuola di quella Casta di politicanti di professione, di destra e di sinistra, inamovibili, che bloccano con veti incrociati ogni rinnovamento, senza scrupoli per chi da questa grande crisi economica viene stritolato.
  Il “Popolo delle libertà” del Caimano, riempito dagli scarti della DC e del PSI, farà presto la stessa fine della Democrazia Cristiana, gli uomini ed i metodi sono gli stessi e anche il loro destino.


http://www.agoravox.it/Caro-Slvio-tuo-Cossiga.html





*Giorgiana* *Masi
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgiana_Masi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffuf2eTs728



*


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

bella firma. Adoro Carofiglio.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

*chissà---*

Se Cossiga è stato fedele o un traditore...
I politici italiani hanno amanti?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

*Uhm...*

Su Aldo Moro.
Gli amici di partito furono dei miserabili traditori.
Io se fossi stato presidente del consiglio all'epoca avrei dichiarato lo stato di guerra, avrei detto ah si? Ora vi mostro io come si fa.
Non lo liberate?
Veniamo a prendercelo.
Incredibile come le BR, riuscirono a tenere sotto scacco lo stato italiano.
Per me, troppa gente aveva interesse che Aldo Moro fosse fuori dalle balle.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Armee_Fraktion

Semplice: dopo l'omicidio di Moro, bastava far fuori tutti i terroristi in carcere no? Invece abbiamo avuto Moro morto e:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renato_Curcio

Non so proprio che avrei fatto a quella gente se fossi stato un figlio di Aldo Moro


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su Aldo Moro.
> Gli amici di partito furono dei miserabili traditori.
> Io se fossi stato presidente del consiglio all'epoca avrei dichiarato lo stato di guerra, avrei detto ah si? Ora vi mostro io come si fa.
> Non lo liberate?
> ...


 Certo furono brave a far fallire il compromesso storico... "involontarie" alleate di Kissinger...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo furono brave a far fallire il compromesso storico... "involontarie" alleate di Kissinger...


Ok, ma come la mettiamo con Cossiga e la grazia a Renato Curcio?
Cosa dovrei pensare?
Bravo servo buono e fedele hai meritato un premio?


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, ma come la mettiamo con Cossiga e la grazia a Renato Curcio?
> Cosa dovrei pensare?
> Bravo servo buono e fedele hai meritato un premio?


Vabbè Curcio è stato uno dei fondatori ma è estraneo a tutti i fatti di sangue... alla fine sono usciti prima di lui criminali ben peggiori.
Tanto poi è chiaro che la verità sulle BR non si saprà mai... come le bombe nelle banche e nei treni, Pinelli, Ustica, Bologna...  viva l'Italia.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Servilismo agli USA?
Ma che cazzata.
Cazzo, NOI, la seconda guerra mondiale l'abbiamo persa.
Quello che è andato a chiedere la carità per rimettere in piedi il paese è stato De Gasperi. Ci hanno dato una mano, solo per esorcizzare la paura che l'Italia o finisse in guerra civile, o finisse sotto l'influenza dei paesi dell'Est. Come De Gasperi sia stato capace di convincere gli USA che non si poteve rifare l'Italia senza Togliatti, questo non lo so. Ma quello che è riuscito a ottenere che noi ci rimettissimo in piedi senza essere "troppo" servi degli USA, è stato lui.
Non diciamo menate.
Non si muove foglia che la NATO non voglia, per l'Italia.
Prova ne sia che tutta la logistica dei bombardamenti su Belgrado fu nella caserma Ederle di Vicenza, e sotto il governo D'Alema che dovette, star zitto e bono.
Fare gli sboroni con Bush non conveniva eh?
Lui ti dice: Ehi cialtrone, fai come vogliamo noi o vuoi 4 bombe in testa?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè Curcio è stato uno dei fondatori ma è estraneo a tutti i fatti di sangue... alla fine sono usciti prima di lui criminali ben peggiori.
> Tanto poi è chiaro che la verità sulle BR non si saprà mai... come le bombe nelle banche e nei treni, Pinelli, Ustica, Bologna...  viva l'Italia.


Vero: ma in Germania nessuno saprà mai chi ha fatto fuori quei terroristi in carcere. Il governo tedesco assunse una mano molto più ferma negli anni di piombo. 
Vero: la Germania nazista mise a ferro e a fuoco il mondo intero.
Ma è anche vero, che nonostante i danni di quel disastro, riuscì a tornare ad essere la prima potenza economica europea. Come mai?

Curcio era il simbolo.
Tagliavi la testa a lui, l'Idra si dissolveva nel nulla.
Come sempre gli ideologi sono estranei ai fatti di sangue, ma hanno avuto un peso enorme nel formare ed educare le menti.

Cavoli le BR erano seriamente convinte che il popolo li avrebbe seguiti eh?
Infatti moltissimi dei brigatisti venivano da famiglie bene e ricche, che cazzo ne sapevano del pane amaro degli operai? Dei valori del popolo che in quegli anni viveva come un somaro alla catena?


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero: ma in Germania nessuno saprà mai chi ha fatto fuori quei terroristi in carcere. Il governo tedesco assunse una mano molto più ferma negli anni di piombo.
> Vero: la Germania nazista mise a ferro e a fuoco il mondo intero.
> Ma è anche vero, che nonostante i danni di quel disastro, riuscì a tornare ad essere la prima potenza economica europea. Come mai?
> 
> ...


la base era operaia, reclutata nelle fabbriche... i leader, intellettuali. 
Però è vero, erano convinti che il popolo li avrebbe seguiti... non conoscevano Ascanio... quanti casini in meno ci sarebbero stati...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_irEb7javw


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Io non ho mai creduto alle BR. E come me molti altri.
Certamente un movimento così denominato è nato, ed ha pure operato...ma ad un certo punto etichetta, struttura e uomini sono stati reclutati.
D'altronde , nella storia, simili operazioni avvengono spesso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho mai creduto alle BR. E come me molti altri.
> Certamente un movimento così denominato è nato, ed ha pure operato...ma ad un certo punto etichetta, struttura e uomini sono stati reclutati.
> *D'altronde , nella storia, simili operazioni avvengono spesso*.


 Sono quasi la norma... tante organizzazioni clandestine vengono infiltrate e poi utilizzate.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*....una volta morti....*

.... 
Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive:
nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte!"

Totò


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....
> Sti ppagliacciate 'e ffanno sulo 'e vive:
> nuje simmo serie...appartenimmo à morte!"
> 
> Totò


ot (ma forse no) che fine ha fatto la gallina....?


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> ot (ma forse no) che fine ha fatto la gallina....?


E' sempre vitale, ma mi serviva una postazione con una migliore visuale...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se Cossiga è stato fedele o un traditore...
> I politici italiani hanno amanti?


... ha fatto di meglio, si e' fatto annullare il matrimonio ... hai dimenticato questo articolo?


*Cossiga, matrimonio annullato dalla Sacra Rota*
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...io_annullato_dalla_Sacra_co_9_071016055.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' sempre vitale, ma mi serviva una postazione con una migliore visuale...
> Bruja


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ha fatto di meglio, si e' fatto annullare il matrimonio ... hai dimenticato questo articolo?
> 
> 
> *Cossiga, matrimonio annullato dalla Sacra Rota*
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...io_annullato_dalla_Sacra_co_9_071016055.shtml


Si l'ho letto, vero incredibile, ma se poi si è fatto un'altra donna dopo l'annullamento, ha evitato lo sputtanamento di avere un'amante?


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*.......*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si l'ho letto, vero incredibile, ma se poi si è fatto un'altra donna dopo l'annullamento, ha evitato lo sputtanamento di avere un'amante?


Conte l'annullamento é assolutamente discutibile e reprensibile in questo caso, tuttavia basta una semplice separazione o divorzio per evitare sputtanamenti...specie se ci si mette con chi era amante durante il matrimonio precedente. 
Fini docet!
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

la tulliani è a dir poco imbarazzante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tulliani è a dir poco imbarazzante.


 Certo, ma anche quelli che si comportano come lei (v. Sgarbi) che si permettono di denigrarla.


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma anche quelli che si comportano come lei (v. Sgarbi) che si permettono di denigrarla.


 ma certo, in questa faccenda come si dice...il più pulito ha la rogna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo, in questa faccenda come si dice...il più pulito ha la rogna


 Ma chi critica ha la lebbra.


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi critica ha la lebbra.


 non vorrei ora aver preso qualcosa :singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei ora aver preso qualcosa :singleeye:


 Si rischia...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*.......*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi critica ha la lebbra.


 
Salvo quel Gaucci che le rogne non solo se le é grattate ma le ha anche pagate frofumatamente a lei ed al clan Tulliani...adesso che la signora é futura "Fini" con tanto di garanzia di discendenza...a grattarsi sarà il nostro delfino liberal-destrorso.
Certo che quanto ad etica anche lui potrebbe osservare un po' più di  decoroso silenzio visto che se parla dice panzane...lui non c'era e se c'era dormiva.

Comunque vadano le cose, e qualunque sia la soluzione politica di questa crisi, lui non ne esce brillantemente, e se é GIOVANE anagraficamente, come immagine é una "fiamma" smorta che al momento accende più i flash dei paparazzi che gli animi che speravano in un futuro migliore.
Bruja


----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Salvo quel Gaucci che le rogne non solo se le é grattate ma le ha anche pagate frofumatamente a lei ed al clan Tulliani...adesso che la signora é futura "Fini" con tanto di garanzia di discendenza...a grattarsi sarà il nostro delfino liberal-destrorso.
> *Certo che quanto ad etica anche lui potrebbe osservare un po' più di  decoroso silenzio visto che se parla dice panzane...lui non c'era e se c'era dormiva.*
> 
> Comunque vadano le cose, e qualunque sia la soluzione politica di questa crisi, lui non ne esce brillantemente, e se é GIOVANE anagraficamente, come immagine é una "fiamma" smorta che al momento accende più i flash dei paparazzi che gli animi che speravano in un futuro migliore.
> Bruja


non mi sembra che dica molto..
il più laido di tutti ,come sempre, secondo me è Feltri.
Se c'è da sguazzare nella m...... ci si tuffa sempre di testa


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*Abigail*



Abigail ha detto:


> non mi sembra che dica molto..
> il più laido di tutti ,come sempre, secondo me è Feltri.
> Se c'è da sguazzare nella m...... ci si tuffa sempre di testa


Certo, ma lui é un giornalista, possiamo non leggerlo... quelli, TUTTI quanti sono indistintamente, ce li troviamo sul groppone a mantenerli, a governarci ed a legiferare.
Dici che fa brutto se da LORO  si pretende l'esempio...o adesso si riservano di darlo "cattivo" in attesa di darci buoni consigli in età avanzata?:sonar:
Bruja


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo, ma lui é un giornalista, possiamo non leggerlo... quelli, TUTTI quanti sono indistintamente, ce li troviamo sul groppone a mantenerli, a governarci ed a legiferare.
> Dici che fa brutto se da LORO  si pretende l'esempio...o adesso si riservano di darlo "cattivo" in attesa di darci buoni consigli in età avanzata?:sonar:
> Bruja


consiglio la lettura di questo editoriale di magris che spiega bene il clima anche in questa vicenda:up:http://www.corriere.it/editoriali/1...is_237b01e0-ac1a-11df-9663-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

Ormai  la politica non solo si nutre di gossip, ma è fatta solo di quello. Almeno quel che ci fanno leggere.
Di fronte ai non gravi, ma gravissimi problemi in cui versa il Paese ( crisi economica e delle strutture, mala gestione, disoccupazione...e via dicendo)...questi balletti tra politici e subrettine (pure la Tulliani pare avesse velleità artistiche) provocano solo disgusto.
Onestamente all'anima bella di Fini ci ho sempre creduto poco , sapeva benissimo con chi si legava politicamente (Bossi e Berlusconi), e privatamente. Chi fosse la Tulliani non era un segreto per nessuno, essendo la vicenda Gaucci penalmente rilevante.
Ci vorrebbe l'avanzare di una classe politica seria...ma ormai ci ho perso le speranze.

io lavoro nel pubblico da 14 anni..e di raccomandazioni se ne sono viste sempre parecchie..ma vi assicuro che adesso si stanno, per quel che vedo io, ed io vedo poco, superando tutti i limiti della decenza. Esistono dirigenti arrivati al'incarico (da 160 mila euro all'anno, più indennità di incarico; i dati sono pubblici) che non hanno superato il concorso!!!!
Questo prima, vi assicuro, non accadeva..magari il concorso era truccato, ma veniva almeno inscenata una parodia.
non dico nulla che non potrei dire, perchè appunto i dati sono pubblici...e non illudetevi, non esiste alcun partito che si salvi.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ormai  la politica non solo si nutre di gossip, ma è fatta solo di quello. Almeno quel che ci fanno leggere.
> Di fronte ai non gravi, ma gravissimi problemi in cui versa il Paese ( crisi economica e delle strutture, mala gestione, disoccupazione...e via dicendo)...questi balletti tra politici e subrettine (pure la Tulliani pare avesse velleità artistiche) provocano solo disgusto.
> Onestamente all'anima bella di Fini ci ho sempre creduto poco , sapeva benissimo con chi si legava politicamente (Bossi e Berlusconi), e privatamente. Chi fosse la Tulliani non era un segreto per nessuno, essendo la vicenda Gaucci penalmente rilevante.
> Ci vorrebbe l'avanzare di una classe politica seria...ma ormai ci ho perso le speranze.
> ...




:up:


Il mondo politico non ha piu' timore del popolo, e' diventato solo piu' arrogante di sempre ... loro sanno che sono dall'altra parte della barricata e, che nulla e nessuno li tocchera' mai.​


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:​
> 
> 
> Il mondo politico non ha piu' timore del popolo, e' diventato solo piu' arrogante di sempre ... loro sanno che sono dall'altra parte della barricata e, che nulla e nessuno li tocchera' mai.​


 
ed infatti è questo che mette paura: queste mezze tacche non si preoccupano neanche di nasconderle le loro magagne: hanno la convinzione, giustificata, che nessuno li smuoverà dalla poltrona, qualsiasi nefandezza venga fuori. Incompetenza ed arroganza.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ed infatti è questo che mette paura: queste mezze tacche non si preoccupano neanche di nasconderle le loro magagne: hanno la convinzione, giustificata, che nessuno li smuoverà dalla poltrona, qualsiasi nefandezza venga fuori. Incompetenza ed arroganza.



Ce li meritiamo tutti ... abbiamo delegato loro per le nostre faccende/interessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> consiglio la lettura di questo editoriale di magris che spiega bene il clima anche in questa vicenda:up:http://www.corriere.it/editoriali/1...is_237b01e0-ac1a-11df-9663-00144f02aabe.shtml


Se qualcuno conosce dove abita Magris ...finalmente potrei avere un indirizzo utile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ormai la politica non solo si nutre di gossip, ma è fatta solo di quello. Almeno quel che ci fanno leggere.
> Di fronte ai non gravi, ma gravissimi problemi in cui versa il Paese ( crisi economica e delle strutture, mala gestione, disoccupazione...e via dicendo)...questi balletti tra politici e subrettine (pure la Tulliani pare avesse velleità artistiche) provocano solo disgusto.
> Onestamente all'anima bella di Fini ci ho sempre creduto poco , sapeva benissimo con chi si legava politicamente (Bossi e Berlusconi), e privatamente. Chi fosse la Tulliani non era un segreto per nessuno, essendo la vicenda Gaucci penalmente rilevante.
> Ci vorrebbe l'avanzare di una classe politica seria...ma ormai ci ho perso le speranze.
> ...


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se qualcuno conosce dove abita Magris ...finalmente potrei avere un indirizzo utile.


la risposta ,che conferma quanto detto da  Magris in tutto, della pescivendola mascherata da signorotta bene

http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...he_ed2b206e-ad06-11df-b3a2-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la risposta ,che conferma quanto detto da Magris in tutto, della pescivendola mascherata da signorotta bene
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...he_ed2b206e-ad06-11df-b3a2-00144f02aabe.shtml


 Il portaborse era in vacanza e non è riuscito a far di meglio o forse non è in grado. Del resto chi vorrebbe fare il portaborse della santanché.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il portaborse era in vacanza e non è riuscito a far di meglio o forse non è in grado. Del resto chi vorrebbe fare il portaborse della santanché.


Non ci arriva proprio sai? proprio non ci arriva...


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2010)

*mah...*

Più vedo i nostri politici... e più apprezzo Anna Maria Barbera quando parla di "problemi veri"  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SI1UXYZSuo


----------

